# Richie & Diana's Halloween Haunt 2007



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi gang,

We finally were able to edit down our video for YouTube. After viewing it, I realized I over narrated it. It may also appear a bit dark unless you have your monitor adjusted up a bit, but the lighting was actually very good. We hope you enjoy it.

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! Having seen indiviudal pieces, it's nice to see it all in one package.Love the scaretaker!
Super job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Everything looks awesome Richie!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks great Richie!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks great Ritchie!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Those are some very realistic figures, great job!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

Excellent - I love the zombie.
Your Scaretaker is brilliant
Great Job!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are great props. Love the strobe too!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you folks! Lighting and higher end animation is our number one priority for 2008. We've already started work for our '08 haunt.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Your modest little haunt, huh?...I thinks it's awesome. I love your Frankenstein, too. I can just picture "The Bride" standing next to him with that scream on her face. Well done my friend!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job Richie


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

impressive bunch of props - good job.


----------

